# Question regarding how to proceed to ICS and Safestrap 2.0 ICS



## canezila (May 28, 2012)

Hello.

Two questions:
1. I want to run ICS something leak. But most ROMs say you have to be coming from an ICS leak? I am running .181 rooted Atric. My Safestrap is 1.09 and not the Safestrap ICS 2.0. Do I have to first upgrade to Safestrap ICS first before I go to ICS?

2. Regarding the move to ICS. If my base system in Safestrap is .181, how can I "Be on a leak (.75 .79 .84 .85 .203 .204 .206)"??

I have several nandroids. Should I upgrade Safestrap, hope the nandroids still work and start flashing to see if I can get something like AOSP Koa or Black Widow?

Thanks
Canezila


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

[sub]You will need to fastboot back to stock rooted .181 using matt's 1.6 utility. Here is a guide to help you[/sub]

[sub]http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/2374-install-any-ics-rom-on-61479/page__fromsearch__1[/sub]


----------



## stealthmouse (Jun 12, 2012)

Okay, answers to your two most pressing questions. Since ICS architecture doesn't read the Gingerbread binaries, and vice versa, you will eventually be at a point where you've switched up to ICS but you still have 1.09, or you'll install 2.00 but Gingerbread won't be able to read it. Basically, you'll probably have one boot where you're switching Safestraps. Given the ease with which the stock ROMs can be fastbooted now, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Secondly, you're correct, ROMs will always be running in sync with the latest and greatest leak. There's a Black Widow for AOKP build 36 that can be flashed onto .181 - everything else after that has to be on an ICS leak. ICS is starting to be pushed OTA now, so if I were you, I'd wait a bit so you can update with the most recent stock build, back it up and root it, then get busy with whatever ROMs you want. Given the headaches of flashing them back and forth, and the times where you end up with a stock ROM that won't quite flash even when you're sure you kept every file and changed nothing, that's the least painful approach, but you may want to flash away - no problem there either.


----------



## tommymac1039 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm already rooted using GB eclipse 1.3 can I just download a ics ROM from the lists of ics roms or would that create a problem? I'm just looking for the easiest way to get off of GB and on to ics roms lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

There are a ton of ics roms based on gb kernel make sure you download one that says gb kernel. If it has leak in title it uses new kernel and you will brick


----------



## tommymac1039 (Nov 4, 2011)

So just download the roms that say GB there's a list of ics roms but I don't think they say leaked next to them I'll just wait for the update to be safe

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

look for black widow. It the best with the themes you can make it look how you want. Just make sure gb he also foes one for leak


----------

